# Chicken Pot Pie



## corazon (Jul 20, 2005)

*I've been in the mood for chicken pot pie recently but haven't had the time to make it yet, hopefully this weekend.  This is the recipe I use and even though it is a little labor intesive, I have found some shortcuts.  At my grocery store they sell bags of grated carrots and sliced mushrooms, this cuts down on some of the work.  Poaching chicken isn't for me, so sometimes I use rotisserie chicken and then just a can of chicken broth when it's called for.  I also like to add corn to it and being the New Mexicans we are, we also put in green chile.  This makes enough for a 9x13 inch pan, so plan for leftovers, it also freezes well.  

Filling:
*_2 pounds chicken breast, poached, saving liquid
1 ½ stick butter, divided
1 leek, thinly sliced
4 ribs celery, thinly sliced
2 carrots, grated
1 cup frozen petite peas
2 cups diced potatoes
½ pound mushrooms, thinly sliced
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon black pepper
½ cup flour
1 cup half and half
1 cup chicken broth (from poaching)
1 bay leaf
* 
Crust:
*2 ½ cups flour 
½ cup butter 
½ cup Crisco
½ cup grated parmesan
2 Tablespoons fresh parsley
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon cayenne pepper
About 8 Tablespoons iced water
Egg wash with 1 Tablespoon cream 

*Filling:
*Poach chicken in water to cover with salt, pepper, and bay leaf. Remove chicken, reserving liquid. Cut chicken into 1 inch cubes. In saucepan, melt ½ stick butter and sauté leek, celery, carrots, peas, potatoes, mushrooms, thyme and salt for two minutes or until softened. Add to chicken. In same saucepan, heat remaining stick of butter and flour to make a roux. Add half and half and reserved chicken broth. Whisk until smooth about three minutes. Season to taste. Add chicken mixture and toss well.
*Crust:
*In bowl of food processor add flour, butter, Crisco and pulse until mixture resembles a coarse meal. Add cheese, parsley, thyme, cayenne, salt and pepper. Pulse until combined. Slowly pour in water until dough forms into a ball, about 30 seconds. Remove to a floured board and rill to a 12 inch diameter.
Place pot pie filling in a 4 quart oven proof pan. Brush with egg wash and crimp edges of dough. Bake at 375°F for 30-40 minutes or until golden. Serve immediately.
_


----------



## Alix (Jul 20, 2005)

Oh wow. This looks great. Thanks for posting it. I will have to wait til the weather cools off to see about making it though.


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 20, 2005)

*MMMM, looks good..*

I love chicken pot pie! Printing your recipe to try out. Thanks, Sandyj


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 20, 2005)

This looks like great comfort food for the fall!  Have you ever made one and frozen it?  This is the type of meal I'd like to stock up on if I could and have it ready to just pop in the oven.


----------



## corazon (Jul 20, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> This looks like great comfort food for the fall! Have you ever made one and frozen it? This is the type of meal I'd like to stock up on if I could and have it ready to just pop in the oven.


 
Yeah, I don't know what I was thinking, posting this recipe in the middle of summer.  I suppose I just had a craving for it.  It is a great hearty meal for fall or winter, sometimes I make a salad with it.

As far as freezing goes, I usually just freeze the leftovers but I don't see why you wouldn't be able to freeze a whole one.  You would have to cook it longer though.  I only have one 9x13 pan so most of the time, I double the filling and freeze half and since the crust doesn't take long I just make a fresh one while the filling defrosts.


----------



## bknox (Jul 20, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the pot pie recipe. I have a recipe I have used which calls to use a pre made crust. I can't wait to try your recipe, it looks much better. Unfortunatly it is about 95 degrees in Chicago and if I turn on my stove my wife will kill me, but the first day in the low 80's and I am all over it. 

I do have a question. Eggwash is egg whites and water? Are you calling for egg whites and water plus the cream? Or is the eggwash egg whites and cream?

Now I am so hungry.

bryan


----------



## callie (Jul 20, 2005)

corazon! thanks for the recipe...i love chicken pot pie!!! while i'd like to wimp out and use pre made pie crusts, yours sounds so much better and easy, too. can't wait to try it!


----------



## corazon (Jul 20, 2005)

bknox said:
			
		

> I do have a question. Eggwash is egg whites and water? Are you calling for egg whites and water plus the cream? Or is the eggwash egg whites and cream?
> bryan


 
I think I just use whatever is lying around.  I'd say, just use your own judgement, whatever you think is best.

BTW, the crust is very good.  I think a lot of people use puff pastry but this is like a pie crust, which I think is much better.  And it has cheese in it!  You can't go wrong with cheese!  Sometimes, I sprinkle some extra cheese on top of the crust and other times I put grated cheddar in the filling.  Often, I do both


----------



## bknox (Jul 22, 2005)

I rained yeasterday afternoon and the temperature dropped to 83 degrees and I made your Pot Pie and it is an excellent recipe. We had it for dinner and my wife loved it as well. Although I failed horribly with the crust, I took pictures if you are interested.

I must commend you for the crust recipe. What survived was excellent. The herbed crust with a little spice bite, I thought is was great with the filling. I could have eaten it baked like crackers and am thinking of using the same herbs to make bisquits. 

I do have a question. Was I supposed to have crust all the way around? I tried really hard to do that. Although the recipe does not state one way or the other, I originally was going to roll out the dough and lay it in the pot, fill it and fold it over. Well, I screwed that up and eventually just used it on top. By this time the dough was a little fragile and I had to do it pieces. When done, it resembled the pot pie of frankenstein.

I ended up using 1 egg and some half and half for the wash and it was beautiful when it emerged from the oven, in a rustic sort of way.

Thanks for the recipe,
Bryan


----------



## corazon (Jul 22, 2005)

bknox said:
			
		

> I do have a question. Was I supposed to have crust all the way around? I tried really hard to do that. Although the recipe does not state one way or the other, I originally was going to roll out the dough and lay it in the pot, fill it and fold it over. Well, I screwed that up and eventually just used it on top. By this time the dough was a little fragile and I had to do it pieces. When done, it resembled the pot pie of frankenstein.
> Bryan


 
Well, I'm not sure I completely understand your question but I will try to answer anyhow.  I just roll out the crust to the shape of whatever pan I'm using and lay the crust over the filling.  Did you try to make it a double crust pie?  That would probably turn out great, but you'd have to double the crust recipe.  We're not big on crusts in this house so we only do the one on top.  I'm glad you did like the crust, it really is a big difference from puff pastry.

I'm so glad you decided to try this recipe out!  Keep me posted if you make it again.  I'm interested to know how it turns out, especially if you decide to make it a double crust.


----------



## bknox (Jul 22, 2005)

*Chicken Pie*

I just ate leftover pot pie for lunch and I think it was actually better han last night, if that's possble.

"Double Crust", I remember this from making pies. That's is what I was trying to do but failed. I did manage to get a crust on it but in pieces. Gave it a rustic look.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not pretty but tasty.

Thanks again,
Bryan


----------



## corazon (Jul 22, 2005)

I think it looks delicious.  Maybe that is just because I know it will be delicious no matter what how it looks.  I'm going to make this in the next week or so and I will be sure to take some pictures as well, just to make everyone's mouth water.

Did you put any other veggies in the filling, or did you stick to the recipe?


----------



## Constance (Jul 22, 2005)

That sure is a good-looking crust, Cor. Anymore, I'm usually kinda lazy, and put biscuits on top of my dish for the last 15-20 minutes in the oven. 
I've never made pie-crust with a food-processor. Maybe I'll give it a try.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kleenex (Jul 22, 2005)

Don't forget the hot pepper!!!!


----------



## corazon (Jul 22, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I've never made pie-crust with a food-processor. Maybe I'll give it a try.
> 
> 
> > I make mine in my standing mixer but some people swear by their food processors. You could also make it by hand, this recipe is a lot like you'd make a pie crust.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 22, 2005)

My wife makes it and I am hungry for some now. Yummy!


----------



## corazon (Jul 22, 2005)

kleenex said:
			
		

> Don't forget the hot pepper!!!!


 
I add green chile to my filling.  Yum!


----------



## Constance (Jul 22, 2005)

Well, I'm a Yank, and I probably won't add the peppers. 

I like them in certain things, but not my chicken pot pie.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 22, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> This looks like great comfort food for the fall! Have you ever made one and frozen it? This is the type of meal I'd like to stock up on if I could and have it ready to just pop in the oven.


Pa, when I do pot pie, I bet the small metal tins at the grocery, you know they serve one, then I put on the crust and cover with plastic wrap and then foil and freeze on a cookie sheet til solid..then just stack them..That way I can pull out as many as I need or take one to work for DH's lunch..
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Jul 22, 2005)

Good idea, Kadesma.


----------



## corazon (Aug 7, 2005)

well, it took me two weeks but I finally made it.  Thought I'd share some pictures.  I'm not a big fan of peas, so I put in fresh corn instead and added extra parm on the crust.  yum.  In my opinion, pot pie is one of those dishes that tastes better the second day.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 7, 2005)

Idea for a pot-pie top crust; make the filling and bottom pastry crust as you always do.  But for the top, coarsely grate some peeled spuds and generously sprinkle over the top.  Season with S&P or seaoning salt, or whatever you like.  Bake until done and then spread a bit of butter over the top.  Broil to crisp and brown the potatoes.  You could even sprinkle fresh grated Parmesan or Asiago cheese over the top just before serving.  

I've eaten too many spuds lately (mashed potatoes with fried chicken for supper last night) and have to watch my carbs again, or I'd try this tonight.


----------



## licia (Aug 7, 2005)

I printed this out to make also.  I've never put potatoes in my pot pies, but this would be a heartier dish. I also use only a top crust.  The only kind we like are homemade.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 7, 2005)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> well, it took me two weeks but I finally made it. Thought I'd share some pictures. I'm not a big fan of peas, so I put in fresh corn instead and added extra parm on the crust. yum. In my opinion, pot pie is one of those dishes that tastes better the second day.


Looks yummy, I like the idea of corn for a change from peas...Thanks for posting the pictures they are great looking.
kadesma


----------



## Shunka (Aug 7, 2005)

I always add potatoes and corn along with peas, carrots, celery, mushrooms, onions and garlic to my pot pies. I do this for all, chicken, beef, turkey, pork, or fish pot pies. They freeze really well too.


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 8, 2005)

I've been hunting for a CPP recipe!  My DH adores them and this looks wonderful!  Thank you so much!


----------

